# Medical part 2



## Gunplumber (7 Nov 2015)

A buddy of mine is going for a class B job and did his part II but didn't get a chit because he will get some more care. He's not on category but needs to prove that to get the job. How can this be done?


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Nov 2015)

Odd that he didn't get a chit, I've always gotten one that gave my current category and cfXXXX form to follow. Have him call the MIR and ask about it.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Nov 2015)

He should have asked for and gotten a chit to prove his current category, regardless of further care required.


----------



## Gunplumber (8 Nov 2015)

The ongoing care is for high blood pressure (resting 135/86/64 up to 150/95/79 after exercise) so they didn't want to give him a chit just in case something happened. He's had this high BP all his life.


----------



## jdog (12 Apr 2018)

Not to drive this off on a tangent, but may I ask what is involved with Phase 2 medical?
I just did my first (phase1?) medical and need to submit external documents such as eye exams and EKG etc... But what else is there beyond this?

Thanks for any info!

(I'm applying for AESOp, so not even sure this applies for me... But I'm told I need to do ACS, so I'm assuming so)


----------



## sarahsmom (12 Apr 2018)

Part 1 is with the medics and includes:
Height
weight
BP
heart rate
waist measurement
BMI (It's calculated as part of the part 1, regardless of how useless it is)
Framingham risk
Audiogram (hearing test)
vision test
Lifestyle questionnaire

Part 2 is with the doctor or PA where they assess your fitness for military service. 
The part 2 is often not signed off the same day. Some people need to bring in additional documents regarding their health (especially for Class A members whose health care is done by their regular family doctor). Some people may be changing category (maybe their vision or hearing has gotten worse or improved?) and a second doctor has to sign off on it for concurrence. Same if you are on a TCAT and come off. The CF2088 (change in medical category and limitations) can take several weeks or months depending on this.
HOWEVER, make sure the MIR is aware the there is a contract pending on this medical category, so that once all the documents are received they can move it to the top of the pile and annoy the doctor until they sign it.
You only have one year from the date of your part 2 to submit any requested documents, otherwise your medical is null and void and has to be restarted.

If your file goes to DMedPol for review (usually for a PCAT) it can take 9 to 12 months before it comes back. Again, a pending contract can help expedite the process.


----------

